# Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte



## Dennert (6. November 2010)

Hallo

Die neue Rocksweeper Nano, hat sie schon jemand von Euch?
Suche dringend Erfahrungsberichte 
Gibt es relevante Unterschiede zur alten Rocke?
Wollte mir erst die alte bestellen aber mein Kumpel meinte, nimm gleich die nano. Nun sehe ich sie schon in einigen Shops.


----------



## Veit (6. November 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

Mein Kumpel Henni und ein anderer Bekannter bekommen in den nächsten Tagen die neue. Werde dann mal probefischen und berichten.
Interessiert mich ja selbst, weil ich mir diese eventuell auch zulegen will.
Die alte ist zwar topp, aber der Tackle-Fetischismus halt...


----------



## Dennert (6. November 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

Hi Veit |wavey:


Ja, mach mal und schreib unbedingt darüber.
Also wenn die so geil ist wie die alte, dann...





















hab ich bald eine :m


----------



## aalk47 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

und gibt`s schon was zu schreiben?!


----------



## ProBass99 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

Also ich hab mir eine vor kurzem zugelegt ,aber in 2,44cm. Ist eine sehr schöne Rute mit sehr dünnen Blank. Die Verarbeitung ist auch ganz gut. Meiner Meinung nach kann man die Rute (zumind. in 244cm) mit der Illex Ashura Serie vergleichen. Nur das die Rocke ne etwas weichere Spitzenaktion hat ( ist aber trotzdem super schnell) . Im großen und ganzen eine tolle Rute die man auch weiter empfehlen kann.    

Gruß ProBass99


----------



## ProBass99 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

Also ich hab mir eine vor kurzem zugelegt ,aber in 2,44cm. Ist eine sehr schöne Rute mit sehr dünnen Blank. Die Verarbeitung ist auch ganz gut. Meiner Meinung nach kann man die Rute (zumind. in 244cm) mit der Illex Ashura Serie vergleichen. Nur das die Rocke ne etwas weichere Spitze hat. Im großen und ganzen eine tolle Rute die man auch weiter empfehlen kann.    

Gruß ProBass99


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*



ProBass99 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir eine vor kurzem zugelegt ,aber in 2,44cm. Ist eine sehr schöne Rute mit sehr dünnen Blank. Die Verarbeitung ist auch ganz gut. Meiner Meinung nach kann man die Rute (zumind. in 244cm) mit der Illex Ashura Serie vergleichen. Nur das die Rocke ne etwas weichere Spitze hat. Im großen und ganzen eine tolle Rute die man auch weiter empfehlen kann.
> 
> Gruß ProBass99


 


Welches WG würdest *du* ihr real zuschreiben?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## ProBass99 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

Meiner Meinung nach würde ich mal bis 30g sagen. War aber bis jetzt nur einmal los mit der Rute und habe auch noch nicht das ganze Köderspektrum ausprobiert. Wenn ich mal wieder im Neujahr los bin , dann kann ich ja genaueres berichten. Wie aber schon geschrieben zeigt sie mir auf den ersten Eindruck Ähnlichkeiten mit der Ashura, was die Aktion angeht. Nur das die Spitzenaktion etwas anders ist.


----------



## apollo2233 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*



ProBass99 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach würde ich mal bis 30g sagen. War aber bis jetzt nur einmal los mit der Rute und habe auch noch nicht das ganze Köderspektrum ausprobiert. Wenn ich mal wieder im Neujahr los bin , dann kann ich ja genaueres berichten. Wie aber schon geschrieben zeigt sie mir auf den ersten Eindruck Ähnlichkeiten mit der Ashura, was die Aktion angeht. Nur das die Spitzenaktion etwas anders ist.



wenn die Spitzenaktion so fein ist kriegt man nicht die Nachricht zu spät vom Untergrund?


----------



## prignitz_angler (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

nee wiso?


----------



## ProBass99 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

ich verstehe nicht ganz'?


----------



## ProBass99 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

achso du meinst Bodenkontakt. Nein warum den auch? so weich wie ne Feederrute ist die Rocke nun auch nicht


----------



## Veit (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

Kumpel Phillipp und ich waren heute mal gemeinsam an einem See. Leider wollten die Zander nicht so recht und wir hatten nicht mal einen Biss.   Dafür hatte ich auch mal Gelegenheit die Rocksweeper Nano in 2,74 m zu fischen.   
Im optischen Vergleich zu alten Rocksweeper hat das neue Modell nun einen schwarzen Blank bekommen. Der Leitring wurde gegen einen stabileres Modell ersetzt. Ansonsten sind die Veränderungen nur minimal. Mir hat das neue Design gut gefallen. Die Verarbeitung ist makellos, schlicht und edel.
Der Blank des neuen Modells hat seine extreme Feinfühligkeit und Schnelligkeit, die ich von anderen Ruten so noch nicht kannte, auf keinen Fall verloren. Die Wurfeigenschaften sind ebenfalls recht gut. Zwar habe ich mit der alten Rocke etwas weitere Würfe hinbekommen, das lag aber meiner Meinung daran, dass ich dünnere Schnur auf der Rolle hatte und die Spule etwas besser gefüllt war. Insgesamt war die Beschleunigung mit dem neuen Modell ordentlich und man konnte Köder um die 10 cm zielgenau platzieren.
Sowohl Phillipp als auch ich sind der Meinung, dass die neue Rocke ein etwas härteres Rückgrat hat als die alte. Für Großfische hat sie somit etwas mehr Reserven. Der Unterschied ist nicht extrem aber doch spürbar. Ansonsten hat der neue Blank ähnlich wie der alte weiterhin die sehr ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion.
Ein Manko an Phillipps Rute trübte den ansonsten sehr guten Eindruck jedoch. Ein deutlich hörbares "Klappern" an der (straff sitzenden) Streckverbindung, welches meiner Meinung nach daraus resultiert, dass der Zapfen im Inneren des oberen Steckteils Spiel hat und bereits bei leichter Belastung gegen die Innenseite stößt. In wie weit dies die Funktionalität der Rute beeinträchtigt oder ob sogar Beschädigungen drohen können, ist zunächst einmal sehr unsicher. Gleichwohl bin ich der Meinung, dass ein solcher Mängel bei einer Rute dieser Preisklasse nicht sein darf, zumal ich sowas selbst bei sehr billigen Ruten bislang nur höchst selten erlebt habe. Ein Umtausch seitens des Herstellers sollte darum selbstverständlich sein. Ich glaube, dass dieser Mackel kein genereller Fehler dieser Rute ist sondern nur dieses einen Fabrikates. Am Wochenende habe ich die Möglichkeit eine weitere 2,74er Rocksweeper Nano zu fischen und werde berichten, ob das "Klappern" da auch auftritt.
Sollte letzteres nicht der Fall sein, gibt es von mir für die neue Rocke eine uneingeschränkt Kaufempfehlung. Billig ist sie sicher nicht, aber aus meiner Sicht können gegen diesen Blank die ganzen VHF's, CTS' und Spin-Systems einpacken. Gerade für Gummifischangler ist die Rocke-Blank das beste, was mir derzeit auf dem Markt bekannt ist. UND: Das neue Modell gefällt mir sowohl vom Design als auch hinsichtlich der etwas höheren Kraftreserven noch einen Tick besser als der alte. Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall eine kaufen, wenn das eine genannte Problem nicht doch ein grundsätzliches dieser Serie sein sollte.


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*



Veit schrieb:


> Kumpel Phillipp und ich waren heute mal gemeinsam an einem See. Leider wollten die Zander nicht so recht und wir hatten nicht mal einen Biss.  Dafür hatte ich auch mal Gelegenheit die Rocksweeper Nano in 2,74 m zu fischen.
> Im optischen Vergleich zu alten Rocksweeper hat das neue Modell nun einen schwarzen Blank bekommen. Der Leitring wurde gegen einen stabileres Modell ersetzt. Ansonsten sind die Veränderungen nur minimal. Mir hat das neue Design gut gefallen. Die Verarbeitung ist makellos, schlicht und edel.
> Der Blank des neuen Modells hat seine extreme Feinfühligkeit und Schnelligkeit, die ich von anderen Ruten so noch nicht kannte, auf keinen Fall verloren. Die Wurfeigenschaften sind ebenfalls recht gut. Zwar habe ich mit der alten Rocke etwas weitere Würfe hinbekommen, das lag aber meiner Meinung daran, dass ich dünnere Schnur auf der Rolle hatte und die Spule etwas besser gefüllt war. Insgesamt war die Beschleunigung mit dem neuen Modell ordentlich und man konnte Köder um die 10 cm zielgenau platzieren.
> Sowohl Phillipp als auch ich sind der Meinung, dass die neue Rocke ein etwas härteres Rückgrat hat als die alte. Für Großfische hat sie somit etwas mehr Reserven. Der Unterschied ist nicht extrem aber doch spürbar. Ansonsten hat der neue Blank ähnlich wie der alte weiterhin die sehr ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion.
> ...


 


Hallo Veit,

ein super Bericht.#6
Danke dafür.Das mit der "klappernden" Steckverbindung kenne ich auch von einer teuren Rute anderer Marke.Da ich 
den Stock aber für ein Taschengeld bekommen habe,kann ich 
damit leben,zumal ich noch etwas nachgearbeitet habe.
Aber bei einer neuen "Rocke" sollte man es zu dem aufgerufenen Preis nicht akzeptieren.|peinlich


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*



Veit schrieb:


> Gerade für Gummifischangler ist die Rocke-Blank das beste, was mir derzeit auf dem Markt bekannt ist.



Konntest du die Rocke (alte/neue) mal mit einer G.Loomis NRX vergleichen? Das wäre auch mal interessant, da die NRX Blanks ja zur Zeit die Sensibelsten sein sollten (der Werbung/Kommentare nach).


----------



## Veit (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Konntest du die Rocke (alte/neue) mal mit einer G.Loomis NRX vergleichen? Das wäre auch mal interessant, da die NRX Blanks ja zur Zeit die Sensibelsten sein sollten (der Werbung/Kommentare nach).



Noch nicht, aber danke für diesen Hinweis. Bisher habe ich über diese Blanks noch nicht viel gehört. Werde mal schauen, ob sich mal ein "Testobjekt" dieser Serie ranschaffen lässt um auch da mal einen Vergleich zu haben.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

Danke für die Info Veit!

Gut für Deinen Kumpel das PF einen ziemlich guten Service haben soll, 
das kann so ja nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein.

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wann KaKi das Neue Baby im Schaufenster hat #6


----------



## ProBass99 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

Also bei mir konnte ich noch kein Klackern, wie es Veit bereits erwähnt hat feststellen...  

Habe die Rute nun auch einige male gefischt und bin super zufrieden was die Aktion, Wurfeigenschaften und Drillverhalten angeht ...  
Die Rute ist aufjedenfall ihr Geld wert ... 


Gruß ProBass99


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*



Veit schrieb:


> Noch nicht, aber danke für diesen Hinweis. Bisher habe ich über diese Blanks noch nicht viel gehört. Werde mal schauen, ob sich mal ein "Testobjekt" dieser Serie ranschaffen lässt um auch da mal einen Vergleich zu haben.



Du magst ja die Aktion fast/ex.fast (ich auch). 

Die "alten" G.Loomis GLX sollten den Daiko Burroughs nahezu identisch sein. Die GLX kenne ich nicht, aber die Burroughs - das ist auch eine extrem gute Jigrute. 

Nach den ersten Kommentaren die ich so gelesen habe, sind die NRX noch sensitiver als die GLX (die quasi das non plus ultra darstellten). 

Mich würden die ebenfalls sehr interessieren, noch viel mehr, wenn Shimano nicht die Hand drüber hätte und man die Blanks kaufen könnte und ich mehr Geld zur Verfügung hätte.


----------



## Walstipper (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Konntest du die Rocke (alte/neue) mal mit einer G.Loomis NRX vergleichen? Das wäre auch mal interessant, da die NRX Blanks ja zur Zeit die Sensibelsten sein sollten (der Werbung/Kommentare nach).



Chrizzi mit welcher NRX willst denn die zweiteilige 9er Rocke vergleichen ?


----------



## canis777 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

_@veit Billig ist sie sicher nicht, aber aus meiner Sicht können gegen diesen Blank die ganzen VHF's, CTS' und Spin-Systems einpacken. Gerade für Gummifischangler ist die Rocke-Blank das beste, was mir derzeit auf dem Markt bekannt ist.
_ 
Da hast du wohl Recht, das man einen Klapperstock, nicht mit einem Highendblank vergleichen kann. 

Dann fisch du mal weiter deinen Klapperstock.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*



Veit schrieb:


> Sollte letzteres nicht der Fall sein, gibt es von mir für die neue Rocke eine uneingeschränkt Kaufempfehlung. Billig ist sie sicher nicht, aber aus meiner Sicht können gegen diesen Blank die ganzen VHF's, CTS' und Spin-Systems einpacken.



@Veit

Kennst du im Vergleich die anderen Blanks aus eigener Praxis?

Ich nicht, deswegen ist mir eine Aussage wichtig, wenn die Blanks direkt miteinander vergleichen sind.


----------



## Walstipper (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @Veit
> 
> Kennst du im Vergleich die anderen Blanks aus eigener Praxis?
> 
> Ich nicht, deswegen ist mir eine Aussage wichtig, wenn die Blanks direkt miteinander vergleichen sind.



Richtig, das selbe @canis777: Du hast also die 9er Rocke schon gegen CTS etc. laufen lassen?

Wobei es mir ja so scheint, das Veit´s neue Rute auch immer gleich die Beste wird |supergri

Der Sp!nner hatte die 9er Rocke zum Jiggen zumindest nach dem Test über der VHF angeordnet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

Ich denke das ist eine Sache des persönlichen Angelstils.

Wenn Veit sagt die Rocke ist sehr spitzenbetont in der Aktion, wäre das überhaupt nicht mein fall zum jiggen.
Aber er sagte ja mal dass er eher "Faulenzer" ist.:m
Dafür isse wohl geeignet.

Ich benutze zum Jiggen Ruten mit eher harter Spitze ala Yabai. Also welche die keine Spitzenaktion haben.

So eine Rocke mit Spitzenaktion würde ich wohl zum wobbeln(Crankbaits) nehmen.
|wavey:


----------



## welsfaenger (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

Yabai harte Spitze ?!?! Naja, da gehen die Meinungen über eine Rute aber auch auseinander. Die FullContact vom Kumpel hat eine "harte" Spitze. aber nicht meine Yabai (mit 20-70gr.). OK, weich ist sie auch nicht, aber beim "anjiggen" wird auch bei der Yabai am meisten die Spitze der Rute "bewegt".
Jetzt währe es mal interessant zu klären wer was unter welchen Aktionen versteht ?!?!


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So eine Rocke mit Spitzenaktion würde ich wohl zum wobbeln(Crankbaits) nehmen.
> |wavey:



Für Crankbaits würde ich alles andere als eine Spitzenaktion nehmen. Entweder eine Glasrute mit mod/fast Taper oder irgendwas moderate aus Carbon.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

Die FullCantakt(Avatar) ist auch eine WG-Klasse höher.

In ihrer Klasse hat die Yabai eine ziemlich harte Spitze. Die meisten Ruten fangen an der Spitze an sich zu biegen.:m

Die Frage ist nur wie viel von der Spitze sich biegt. Wenn schon das halbe/dreiviertel ST mitkommt ist das eben keine richtige Spitzenaktion mehr.
Rollte sie von oben runter ist das eine reine Spitzenaktion und meist recht sensibel ganz vorn. 
Ich bevorzuge zum jiggen die erstere Variante, da ich eben keine sensible Rutenspitze mag.:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Für Crankbaits würde ich alles andere als eine Spitzenaktion nehmen. Entweder eine Glasrute mit mod/fast Taper oder irgendwas moderate aus Carbon.




So verschieden sind die Geschmäcker.
Ich brauche dafür eine Rute die das Gerüttel wegpuffert (mit einem recht weit oben beginnenden Rückgrat für den durchschlagenden Anhieb) -->sensible Spitzenaktion.|wavey:


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich brauche dafür eine Rute die das Gerüttel wegpuffert (mit einem recht weit oben beginnenden Rückgrat für den durchschlagenden Anhieb) -->sensible Spitzenaktion.|wavey:



Ich auch, nur das macht die Rocke ganz sicher nicht. Auch meine Ruten mit einem Fast-Taper "puffern" nichts weg. 

Daher eine Glasrute mit einem mod/fast Taper. 


Passt aber alles nicht so zum Thema hier. Würde mich echt interessieren wie die Rocke neben einer NRX oder auch ein Batson RX8 oder RX8+ darsteht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

Ich habe mir dafür etwas gebaut und Glasruten hatte ich das letzte Mal zu DDR Zeiten(Volllalsknüppel).:m

Na gut zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

Ich denke die Glasruten haben mit den DDR Ruten nichts mehr gemeinsam. Ich meine sowas hier:
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Powell_Max_Glass_Crankbait_Casting_Rods/descpage-PGCBR.html
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/St_Croix_Avid_Series_Cranking_Rods/descpage-SCACR.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

Die sehen jedenfalls besser aus als früher.:m

Solche besitze ich nicht. Aber versuch mal mit einer hammerharten Vertikalrute zu cranken. Im Gegensatz dazu dann eine mit sensibler Spitze, dann weisste was ich meine mit wegpuffern.#h


----------



## Veit (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @Veit
> 
> Kennst du im Vergleich die anderen Blanks aus eigener Praxis?
> 
> Ich nicht, deswegen ist mir eine Aussage wichtig, wenn die Blanks direkt miteinander vergleichen sind.


Ja selbstverständlich, ansonsten würde ich es mir selbstverständlich nicht anmaßen, einen Vergleich anzustellen und gar explizit Namen zu nennen.  Was aber wirklich zählt sind Praxiserfahrungen!!! Diese sind natürlich immer subjektiv und durchaus diskutierbar. Nur meine persönliche Einschätzung, andere sind sicher anderer Meinung.

So wie der untenstehende Kandidat...


canis777 schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl Recht, das man einen Klapperstock, nicht mit einem Highendblank vergleichen kann.
> 
> Dann fisch du mal weiter deinen Klapperstock.


Gleichwohl muss ich angesichts dieses Kommentar leider anzweifeln, dass er mein Posting richtig gelesen hat. Sonst müsste er wissen, dass es nicht meine Rute war, die geklappert hat. Und dass bei den sogenannten Highendblanks nicht auch mal Materialfehler auftreten, muss ich leider verneinen. Eine Aussage, welche das seiner Meinung nach sein sollen, hat uns der Verfasser leider verschwiegen. Schade, wäre doch viel zielführender für den Thread gewesen, als die recht bissigen Worte. 



Walstipper schrieb:


> Wobei es mir ja so scheint, das Veit´s neue Rute auch immer gleich die Beste wird |supergri


Noch isses doch garnicht nicht meine neue (Rute). Aber ganz ehrlich: Ich hab auch schon Fehlkäufe gemacht.


----------



## Walstipper (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Chrizzi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für Crankbaits würde ich alles andere als eine Spitzenaktion nehmen. Entweder eine Glasrute mit mod/fast Taper oder irgendwas moderate aus Carbon.
> ...


 
Sensibles Fast-Taper zum Crankgerüttel abpuffern, das is ja mal ganz was Neues 
Ich empfehle: Google.
Sensibel sollte übrigens auch jede Vertikalrute sein.
Cranks mit Glasruten oder Reg.Tapern fischt nicht nur der Chrizzi so, sondern die Allermeisten. Fast-Taper-->Gummi; Reg/Slow/Glas-->Rüttelbaits :>

Aber ich glaub zu verstehen was der Prof meint - ein langsamer, schwabbliger Blank mit Spitzenaktion (weich) zum cranken, damit erst garnix im Handteil ankommt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

Nö.

Er meint einen Eigenbau mit schnellem Blank und eingesetzer sensibler Vollspitze(zum abfedern):






Ich kenne nicht viele Vertikalruten(mache ich sehr selten) aber nimm mal die Savage Gear Vert. Optimizer inne Hand. Das Teil ist stocksteif.
Wenn man damit wobbelt hat man hinterher einen Tennisarm.:m


----------



## maxe-hh (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

was mich interessieren würde ist wie das reale wurfgewicht einzuschätzen ist.
kann ich damit wirklich 50g noch gut fischen oder liegt der optimalwert deutlich drunter.
die rute interesiert mich schon, doch bei dem preis würde ich gern wissen ob sie für z.b. den elbe hauptstom (9-12cm gummi und 20-30g köpf) geeignet ist. 

gruss max

p.s. sehr wenig erfahrungen wurden bis jetzt hier preisgegeben. fischt die denn keiner?


----------



## Veit (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

@ maxe-hh: Das härteste was ich dem alten Modell zugemutet habe war ein 16er LC-Shaker am 40 g Kopf in extremer Strömung (deshalb der schwere Kopf). Und an dem Abend hab ich sogar 2 Zander damit gefangen.  Damit ist die Rute natürlich deutlich überfordert. 8 cm Kopyto und 10er Attractor mit 30 Kopf ging aber ohne Probleme. Die Rute hatte dabei noch genug Wumms um den Haken im Maul von diversen Zandern und Welsen platzieren. 20 g Köpfe sind in der von dir genannten Ködergröße grundsätzlich ok. Ein 12 cm Gummi, den ich mit 30 g mal gefischt habe, fällt mir jetzt nicht ein, sollte aber noch machbar sein, wobei dann gerade bei aktionsstarken Ködern also Kopyto Classic oder Shaker, der Bereich des "angenehm" fischbaren allmählich ausgereizt wird. Für mich lag die Obergrenze, der Köder, die ich mit der alten Rocke noch ohne Einschränkungen gefischt habe bei 16 cm Kopyto bzw. Shaker mit max. 14 g Kopf. Alles schwerere (wie oben beschrieben) waren Experimente, die zwar machbar, aber nicht mehr ideal waren.
Da die neue Rocke allerdings noch einen Tick mehr Power hat als die Alte kann man ihr dementsprechend wohl auch einen Tick mehr zumuten.


----------



## maxe-hh (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

danke veit, leider hat hier kein shop die ruten im programm. zumindest nicht die in denen ich mich dann rumtreibe. muss mal durchtelefonieren und mir die mal angucken.
ist ja ne nette rute nur hab ich kein bock auf kompromisse. da ich in der elbe eher am hauptstrom fische und die jigs eher in richtung 28g gehen als richtung 20.
aber wie gesgat danke für deine einschätzung, das bringt ein schon mal ein stück weiter.


----------



## Dennert (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

Nabend

Da ich hier das Thema mal gestartet hatte, möchte ich mich nun auch nochmal dazu äußern.

Die Rute habe ich letztes Jahr bekommen, als bei uns gerade die neue Eiszeit ausgebrochen ist 
Das war natürlich extrem bitter und ich habe mich riesig gefreut, als ich sie am 1. Juni das erste mal benutzen konnte (nachdem sie ein halbes Jahr im Abstellraum geschmort hatte)

Im großen und ganzen hat Veit eigentlich schon alles erklärt und ich kann mich seiner Meinung nur anschließen.
Gefischt wurde mit 12cm Gummiködern an 5+10g Köpfen und ich denke mal, das ist auch der optimale Köderbereich der Rute.
Die Bisserkennung ist hervorragend und auch die Absinkphasen der Köder in der Elbströmung mit so leichten Köpfen waren erstaunlich gut zu erspüren #6
Glücklicherweise konnte ich auch gleich ein paar Zander (bis 72cm) landen und siehe da -auch im Drill macht die Rute eine sehr gute Figur.
Montag werde ich mal mit dem maximalen Ködergewicht herumprobieren, mal sehen, wie sie sich da schlägt.

Fazit: 
Eine wirklich geniale Rute, zum Zanderangeln ein Traum und die Zeiten der Besenstiele und knüppelharten Ruten sind für mich ab sofort vorbei (beim Zanderangeln!)! Absolut kaufenswert!!!
Auch die Optik ist sehr ansprechend, allerdings wäre das für mich  auch kein wirkliches Kaufkriterium gewesen.


----------



## Donald84 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

N'abend

weiß jemand wieso die rocke fast überall (seit einigen wochen/monaten) ausverkauft ist??? 

ist die nachfrage (trotz stolzem preis) so riesig oder hat es  fertigungsprobleme gegeben? ;+


----------



## prignitz_angler (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

Das frage ich mich auch, mich juckt es in den Fingern :q


----------



## M4rius93 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&q=rocks..._gc.r_pw.&fp=9c9067892abae2a&biw=1280&bih=862

Da gibt es doch noch einige Anbieter.....|wavey:


----------



## Strelasundangler (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*



M4rius93 schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/#hl=de&q=rocks..._gc.r_pw.&fp=9c9067892abae2a&biw=1280&bih=862
> 
> Da gibt es doch noch einige Anbieter.....|wavey:



Das sieht auf den ersten Blick so aus, allerdings wirst du sehen, sobald du zu den Shops gehst, dass da auch überall "Ausverkauft" steht |wavey:

Warum das so ist weiss ich natuerlich auch nicht  #d Es bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es in baldiger Zukunft wieder welche im Handel gibt. Ich wollte mir naemlich demnaechst die 2,74er Version holen...


----------



## d0ni (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

bei A&M gibt es sie doch oder?


----------



## Gemini (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

Ich habe eine "Rocke" mit 5-25g WG und für den Preis ist es eine nette Rute die sehr schlecht verarbeitet ist.

Vorm Foregrip das Dingens mit dem Rocksweeper-Schriftzug ist abgegangen nach 40 Minuten Gebrauch... nicht genug Kleber gehabt in der Factory denke ich mal...

Der Blank ist ein wenig krumm, keine Beeinträchtigung beim Angeln aber sieht aus wie der Pimo bei einem meiner Mitspieler im Fussballverein in der B-Jugend, optisch also nicht so wirklich schön...

Fazit: Nette Angel, viel zu teuer (99.00Euro würdens auch tun), schlecht verarbeitet, aber bevor sie in den gelben Sack kommt wird sie verschenkt an meinen anspruchslosen Vater.


----------



## M4rius93 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

So...

Die Rocke ist schlecht verarbeitet???

kannste dann auch mir geben...:q


----------



## Strelasundangler (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*



Gemini schrieb:


> Ich habe eine "Rocke" mit 5-25g WG und für den Preis ist es eine nette Rute die sehr schlecht verarbeitet ist.
> 
> Vorm Foregrip das Dingens mit dem Rocksweeper-Schriftzug ist abgegangen nach 40 Minuten Gebrauch... nicht genug Kleber gehabt in der Factory denke ich mal...
> 
> ...



Wieso hast du kein Gebrauch von deinem Rückgaberecht gemacht?  - Ich bezweifle, dass es sich um serienmäßige Mängel handelt, du hast wahrscheinlich einfach ein "Montagsmodell" erwischt, was, wie auch Veit schon sagte, auch in dieser Preisklasse keineswegs ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Walstipper (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

Bei den Abu-Stecken ist es wie bei den roten Arcs (etwas weniger schlimm), nur das man bei einer markellosen Rute diese auf sicherem Pfad weiter fischen kann, wenn auch geg. vorher reklamiert werden muss.

Bei der Roten müsste praktisch immer ein Erstehilfe-Kit dabei sein, falls sie mal im Urlaub mitten auf dem See anfängt mit krachen und husten --> unbrauchbar.


----------



## holk (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rocksweeper Nano - Erfahrungsberichte*

Hi,

ich habe heute meine Nano in 3,05 m / WG -50 g bekommen ... die Verarbeitung ist für eine Rute dieser Preisklasse ... sagen wir mal ... suboptimal ... hätte ich etwas mehr Akrebie erwartet ... dass sie ziemlich Kopflastig ist war mir klar und bei einer Rute mit dieser Länge/WG in Verbindung mit dem niedrigen Eigengewicht ist das auch normal ... wenn man den rear grip etwas länger gestaltet hätte wäre es vieleicht nicht ganz so arg ...  mit einer Stella 5000 SW (400g) |bigeyes ist sie nicht auszubalancieren ... also Endkappe entfernt und ups ... der Blank ist hinten ein ausgebohrtes Vollmaterial ohne die Möglichkeit etwas Blei einzupassen ... muss ich morgen mal eine CNC- Maschine besuchen um den Alustopfen gegen ein verlängertes Modell in Edelstahl auszutauschen ... wenn der Blank und die verbauten Komponenten nicht über jeden meiner Zweifel erhaben wären hätte ich sie gleich wieder eingetütet ...  aber vielleicht bin ich auch etwas empfindlich

LG

Holger


----------

